# 2005 Kawasaki 360?



## ghsnow (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone have any input on how these do plowing sidewalks?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

I had an 03 that did great they have alot of torque now I have an 07 and it will be plowing this year


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

yep and i was gonna tell ya to ask deere he would know lol


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I have no idea on sidewalks due to the fact there are no sidewalks in my area but I have a 2003 P360 that I bought new. It has a 60" CC blade with the CC down pressure system and a 2.5 Warn winch for operating it. I have always been impressed with the amount of snow that machine will push.

The P360 is my go to machine even though I have a Traxter setup with a 60" blade and down pressure system and I also have a tractor with front loader and rear snowblower. The P360 is faster and easier to handle.

With all that said though, once the snow gets 12" to 14" deep then I go to the heavier machines.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

The Prairie 360 is a very good machine. I used it on a little bit of sidewalks around here, and it does a very good job. I had a 48'' Warn blade.


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

yeah i dont do side walks but i do driveways and they can push a ton. i have tried just to see if the blade fits tho. mine doesnt fit unless i angle it and then it fits perfect!!!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just figured I would update as I plowed 2ft of snow on a few walks this past storm with mine, it did pretty good would have did betetr with good tires and wieght but I just kept punching through and making multiple passes and finally got them clean


----------

